# Progesterone Issues



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Quick background.  I am 36 and ttc via sperm donor.  My Gp did all my bloods and all came back ok apart from my progesterone which at my highest has been 16.9 so shown I am not ovulating.  I am currently under subfertility at the local hospital.  They are running bloods so progesterone again, day 2 - 4 tests TSH, FSH, LH, prolactin and rubella.      I also have paid privately via medichecks for an AMH test which came back at 13.4 and cortisol test which came back high, over top range, normal is 133 to 537 and mine was 633 and being stress hormone concerns me.

When I go back to subfertility next month I am hoping I will get Clomid as that's the only help they can offer me.  She's told me not to go down sperm donor route as it's expensive and she's recommeded I do 2 x 6 rounds of IUI then if it doesn't work I will get a free IVF go on the NHS.  I rang the clinic and been told that will be around 11k.  No chance of me saving that so sperm donor only chance.  Sorry for rambling, anxiety about it all getting to me.  The reason I came here was to ask if I am having issues ovulating and progesterone if Clomid makes me ovulate and I do get pregnant will my progesterone be an issue as in being able to sustain a pregnancy?  Just worried I will use all this money I have saved (which isn't much) and get pregnant but lose the baby due to just needing progesterone


----------



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello,

you could try vitex (angus castus) and Maca both herbs are good for low progesterone levels. i'm taking vitex and it has helped me to ovulate and i have high FSH 25.16 I did get pregnant after taking vitex for 2 weeks sadly it ended in a chemical pregnancy. this site has useful information on natural ways to conceive http://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex.

Good luck xx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi a Little Nervous,

I'm sure if you need it your consultant will prescribe progesterone when you start the Clomid. You'll be able to talk through your worries with them at your first appointment. When I did clomid they took my bloods a week after ovulation to check my progesterone levels were okay, so I think most clinics keep an eye on it. If you are still worried you can also visit you GP and ask for a prescription. Some GPs are open to it.

Good luck

x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you both   I saw my GP today and she said she cannot prescribe me Clomid or progesterone and that it would need to be done via the hospital.  The NHS hospital subfertility won't prescribe me Clomid because I am going via AI route at home and she said as I am not having regular sex ie in a relationship they don't prescribe it.      So looks like I won't be getting any help which is concerning as I know my progesterone been terrible all year so if I conceive I worry I will keep miscarrying and I can't keep going through that so at a loss what to do.  I can't afford private either


----------



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi alittlenervous

sorry to hear NHS are not willing to offer any help. if you live in London you could try http://regencyinternationalclinic.co.uk/ they might be able to prescribe you progesterone and Cloimd. their are not too expensive ,i've had treatment at their clinic, had my tubes unblock and conceived my son his now 7 years and my tubes are still unblocked.

you could also try Vitex (agnus castus) is a herb that will help you ovulate and help with progesterone issue and early miscarriage

May help prevent miscarriage: Vitex has a beneficial impact on progesterone levels. If miscarriages are due to low progesterone, Vitex may help to normalize or increase progesterone levels. Vitex may be considered safe to use during pregnancy, but make sure to consult with a healthcare practitioner when using this herb during pregnancy. Also make sure to read our 'Use During Pregnancy' section below.

http://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Good luck God bless x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you mamaebi.  I live in Blackpool unfortunately so not much help this way or any clinics near.  Closest is Manchester or Liverpool.  

I had a miscarriage Christmas Day and I had been taking Vitex from point of insemination until a few days before my miscarriage as I was cramping a lot and tests getting lighter.  I worried it was because I was taking Vitex as the month I took it when not trying to get pregnant I took it for the whole month and my period came slightly early and was agony.  Have no idea if Vitex can have that sort of effect?


----------



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi alittlenervous,

Sorry for your loss. I had a chemical pregnancy last month and I too wonder if it was because I was taking vitex. Vitex does help me to ovulate. The link I sent, you can speak with a herbalist. I did and was told once i confirm BFP you need to reduce your dosage. Stopping Vitex cold turkey in the first trimester of pregnancy may affect hormone levels, or it may not, it depends on many different factors individual to each woman. It is best to wean yourself off of vitex over time, 1-2 weeks if you find out you are pregnant. What I did was up my dosage from 400mg to 800mg.

Good luck God bless


"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------

